# Help with painting



## angelart (May 26, 2014)

I started this cherry blossom ( I'm calling it that ) and I am painting a garden around it.. but now the painting seems lopsided and I don't know what I can do to fix it.. any ideas?


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I like how you painted a bookshelf to the side. Lol. I take by lopsided that you mean the picture doesn't have a center. You might put something to the right of the tree to balance out the composition. Maybe something coming over the hill in the distance or maybe a birdhouse or even a bird bath in the right foreground.


----------

